# Float Tube or Pontoon?



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I should have posted this here instead of kayaks since these are fly fishing tools

I've got a chance to purchase either a float tube or Pontoon style kick boat. I'd be using this for places like AEP.

Anyone got thoughts or opinions on this?

I am a bigger guy. 6ft and around 285.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I own a pontoon and have used a float tube. I have never been to aep so I don't know what would be better there. But if you want something you can use on rivers and creeks go with the pontoon. The problem with the pontoon on lakes or large ponds is it catches a lot of wind and you will blow all over the damn place. You can fix this problem with a trolling motor. But in the rivers or creek I would rather have a pontoon over even a kayak. They are the most stable fishing platform there is I believe. Plus they will hardly ever bottom out like a kayak will. Properly inflated you can float thru 3-4" of water. There is just so much more you can do in pontoon than a float tube. And the pontoon breaks down pretty small into a large pack if you were hiking it in to a remote location.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Which pontoon do you have? The backpack feature is intriguing...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> I own a pontoon and have used a float tube. I have never been to aep so I don't know what would be better there. But if you want something you can use on rivers and creeks go with the pontoon. The problem with the pontoon on lakes or large ponds is it catches a lot of wind and you will blow all over the damn place. You can fix this problem with a trolling motor. But in the rivers or creek I would rather have a pontoon over even a kayak. They are the most stable fishing platform there is I believe. Plus they will hardly ever bottom out like a kayak will. Properly inflated you can float thru 3-4" of water. There is just so much more you can do in pontoon than a float tube. And the pontoon breaks down pretty small into a large pack if you were hiking it in to a remote location.


One reason I would say kayak over pontoon for streams, in my kayak I can easily paddle upstream, even through some faster water. My kayak drafts pretty shallow, too, I hardly ever touch bottom. In January I did a float on Salt Creek of about a mile and paddled back upstream when I was done. I had to get out at a couple of fast riffles, but the rest I paddled right through.

No matter what you get on flat water, wind will shove you. Be prepared for that. Kayak, float tube, or pontoon, you will get shoved around. I would argue that I can cover water faster in my kayak than a pontoon even with a trolling motor, but I am a biased kayak angler, too. Take out the trolling motor and it's not even a close race.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Cream what type of yak do you have?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

TheCream said:


> One reason I would say kayak over pontoon for streams, in my kayak I can easily paddle upstream, even through some faster water. My kayak drafts pretty shallow, too, I hardly ever touch bottom. In January I did a float on Salt Creek of about a mile and paddled back upstream when I was done. I had to get out at a couple of fast riffles, but the rest I paddled right through.
> 
> No matter what you get on flat water, wind will shove you. Be prepared for that. Kayak, float tube, or pontoon, you will get shoved around. I would argue that I can cover water faster in my kayak than a pontoon even with a trolling motor, but I am a biased kayak angler, too. Take out the trolling motor and it's not even a close race.


I agree upstream there is no doubt a kayak is the way to go. And covering a lot of water I would go with a kayak. But comfort wise I put a 7 inch riser on my seat on my pontoon and it is so much more comfortable than my yak. Plus I can fish rapids and not worry about rolling. The comfort thing is in comparison to the cheaper yaks like mine. If you have a 1000.00 to buy a Jackson or the other high dollar yaks then that is an easy choice. The pontoon is more of a downstream float thing then a paddle upstream thing. I have been looking at the d10t ascend at bass pro for a new kayak though. According to some reviews you are supposed to be able to stand in them. My problem is I get some major back pain on long floats in the yak. The pontoon isn't nearly as bad for my. And I like the higher profile of the pontoon for sight fishing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

benjaminrogers said:


> Cream what type of yak do you have?


13'6" SOT Future Beach. For a cheaper boat from Dunham's it has been an awesome investment.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got two yaks now but we are torn on getting new ones or getting tubes.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

If there's no price point....I'd reccommend a pontoon. Overall better than a float tube on almost all fronts. The only thing better about a float tube is it can pack in a lot easier than a toon.

The toon will be very stable on the water and can easily handle class II rapids. Lot's of storage for a cooler and a dry bag (critical for things like poop tickets, lunch, electronics, etc). Anchor and trolling motor capable, some are already fully equiped with mounts and pulley systems. Lot's of models to choose from including ones more specialized for larger gentlemen. 

Oh yea, if you somehow flip your boat.....you come out of it and can grab it as a floatation device. Unlike the deadly situation of flipping while wearing a tube.


----------

